# Random Thoughts



## WarmWater (Sep 3, 2015)

A thread where people can post the random thoughts they have.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Random thoughts as in something other than music? Philosophy, observations, etc?


----------



## WarmWater (Sep 3, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Random thoughts as in something other than music? Philosophy, observations, etc?


Random thoughts about anything. I'm sorry I was not clear about that.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't care if this was the original name, it's not Snickers it's Marathon


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Always makes me wonder how they clean the goo off the machines!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Potiphera said:


> Always makes me wonder how they clean the goo off the machines!


Looks disgusting doesn't it?! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not as disgusting as this------
*The Chiko Roll is an Australian savoury snack invented by Frank McEncroe, inspired by the Chinese spring roll and first sold in 1951 as the "Chicken Roll" despite not actually containing chicken. The snack was designed to be easily eaten on the move without a plate or cutlery.
*A Chiko Roll's filling is comprised primarily of cabbage and barley, as well as carrot, green beans, beef, beeftallow, wheat cereal, celery and onion. This filling is partially pulped and enclosed in a thick egg and flour pastry tube designed to survive handling at football matches. The roll is typically deep-fried in vegetable oil.








Chiko Roll War Downunder..............
*SEPTEMBER 15, 2016 *"THE humble Chiko Roll has driven a wedge through Parliament, sparking a bitter rivalry between three regional MPs.

NSW National MP Andrew Gee, Labor's Member for Bendigo Lisa Chesters and Member for Riverina Michael McCormack all claim the delicious savoury snack originated in their town.
Mr Gee was the first to stake Bathurst's claim during his first speech to Federal Parliament.
"We aim to please in the central west, and if it is Tic Tacs or Nutella that you enjoy - and I have to confess I am partial to both - they were definitely made in Lithgow," he said.

Or, if Australia's iconic Chiko Roll is more to your liking ... it is made in Bathurst."
Mr Gee said he knew the "Deputy Speaker, the Deputy Prime Minister" and even "the Prime Minister himself" were all fans of the Chiko roll.
Mr McCormack told ABC Newsthe Chiko Roll was launched at the 1951 Wagga Wagga Agricultural Society Show."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3790316/The-origin-Chiko-Roll-dividing-Australian-government.html


----------

